

We Talked to the Suicide Girls About Richard Prince's “Appropriation Art” - smacktoward
http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/we-talked-to-the-suicide-girls-about-richard-princes-appropriation-art

======
WalterSear
Some counterpoint:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/37hzrn/i_am_missy_sui...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/37hzrn/i_am_missy_suicide_founder_of_suicidegirls_artist/crn7gyb)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/37hzrn/i_am_missy_sui...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/37hzrn/i_am_missy_suicide_founder_of_suicidegirls_artist/crn55co)

